# Hyped fuzz toggle problem



## Kraatz (Dec 25, 2019)

Just finished building my hyped fuzz and I have a problem with the toggle.
In the up position I'm getting one voice but the middle and bottom both are the same voicing, what could be the cause for this?
Thanks,
Kraatz


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

Where did you get the switch? It needs to be a specific throw.


----------



## Kraatz (Dec 25, 2019)

It was from tayda, dpdt on on on


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

You’ll need a Type 2 DPDT as illustrated in the build documentation. Tayda switches are
Type 1.


----------



## Kraatz (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for the help, I'll order a new switch


----------



## Kraatz (Dec 25, 2019)

any idea where I can order the right switches, inexpensive if possible ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

Lovemyswitches.com I do believe, part# is in the build doc


----------



## Kraatz (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 25, 2019)

The tayda dpdt on-on-on has a different middle position orientation. If you are adventurous, you can  modify it to work on this circuit. Open it up and flip the rectangular leads inside the switch. Be careful as the plastic case is quite brittle.


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Jul 16, 2020)

pedjok said:


> The tayda dpdt on-on-on has a different middle position orientation. If you are adventurous, you can  modify it to work on this circuit. Open it up and flip the rectangular leads inside the switch. Be careful as the plastic case is quite brittle.


Hi, is it really as simple as changing the ‘direction; of the 2 rectangular treadles inside, so the one that was pointing down is now pointing up and vice verse? Is there a way to check if I got it right using a multimeter? Or am I basically putting it in the pedal and testing it that way? Many thanks.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jul 18, 2020)

One of the pairs (top-mid or bottom-mid) should be ON when the toggle is at mid position. Check with a multimeter. Select this




What you need to know is which side is ON.
1 2
3 4
5 6

1-3 and 4-6
Or
2-4 and 5-6

find the correct orientation


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Jul 19, 2020)

pedjok said:


> One of the pairs (top-mid or bottom-mid) should be ON when the toggle is at mid position. Check with a multimeter. Select this
> View attachment 5507
> 
> What you need to know is which side is ON.
> ...


Thanks for the tip.  I determined that 1-2 and 4-6 is ‘on’ for the switch I have.  So when I open it up, is the intention to change the orientation of the rockers inside so they become 2-4 and 5-6? Thank you.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jul 20, 2020)

Correction

2-4 and 3-5


----------

